# Natasha2000, ya entre los miles!



## heidita

natasha, I hope you will keep up the good work and the good fights!

Una mujer valiente y sabia siempre es apreciada.

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

I agree with Heidita, congratulations Natasha!!!.
Wil The Terrible (former potp)


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchas Felicidades Natasha!!!!!!!

¡¡Gracias por tu ayuda!!



*Mei​


----------



## natasha2000

Muchas gracias

Lo intentaré....


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo Natasha!​ 
Thanks for your
interesting posts.​ 
May we have many more.​ 
 * * * * * * * * *  ​ 


For you.​ 




LRV​


----------



## natasha2000

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Bravo Natasha!​
> 
> Thanks for your
> interesting posts.​
> May we have many more.​
> * * * * * * * * *  ​
> 
> 
> For you.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRV​


 
Thank you your Majesty!


----------



## tatis

Hi there Natasha!


¡Felicidades!


----------



## Maruja14

1 0 0 0 ..... F E L I C I D A D E S
​


----------



## danielfranco

Hey, alright, miss Natasha! Congratulations, and keep'em coming!!


----------



## emma42

Hey Natasha!  We have had some disagreements, but you make the Forum a better place .  Congratulations to you.


----------



## natasha2000

Thank you very much to all! 

Emma, if everyone agreed on everything, the world would be so boring place....


----------



## fenixpollo

*Your collaboration, as well as your username and avatar, does not offend.  *

*Happy Postiversary, Tasha!*


----------



## natasha2000

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Your collaboration, as well as your username and avatar, does not offend. *
> 
> *Happy Postiversary, Tasha!*


 
jejeje Thanks Fenix Poll*O*... 
I was looking for some more "atrevidos", but after what happened to potp....


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades en tu primer millar, Natasha.

Y aunque pueda ser bueno tener un carácter 'singular', en la vida siempre logramos más con un acercamiento que con una confrontación acalorada.  

Un saludo caribeño,
LN


----------



## natasha2000

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Felicidades en tu primer millar, Natasha.
> 
> Y aunque pueda ser bueno tener un carácter 'singular', en la vida siempre logramos más con un acercamiento que con una confrontación acalorada.
> 
> Un saludo caribeño,
> LN


 
Gracias, Laura.
No lo tengo muy claro eso de acercamiento...
Pero por si acaso se refiere a mi....
Soy como soy........ Como lentejas.
En España se dice:
".... o las comes, o las dejas"
Así que.... Ya sabes.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations to a worthy adversary colleague!    

You provide a great window into so many corners.

with thanks,
Chaska


----------



## natasha2000

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Congratulations to a worthy adversary colleague!
> 
> You provide a great window into so many corners.
> 
> with thanks,
> Chaska


 
Thank you, Chaska ... My congratulations, too, since it seems you have recently passed your first 1000, too... It is always a pleasure reading you, too...

¿Cómo salieron los huevos de Pascua?


----------



## Tatzingo

Natasha2000!

Well done! Congrats. I look forward to your next 1000! And then you'll truly be  Natasha 2000 

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Natasha2000!
> 
> Well done! Congrats. I look forward to your next 1000! And then you'll truly be Natasha 2000
> 
> Tatz.


 
Thanks, Tatzi!!!


----------

